# Vw t25 hi top....arrives tuesday



## Mattandchristine (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi all 
We are Matt and Christine...and are now the proud owners of a very rough t25/t3 camper.
A full rolling restro is about to start .....with a new engine top of the list.
We are Looking forward to being part of the camping community and be part of the forums.


----------



## mickymost (Oct 6, 2019)

Welcome 

and dont forget to post updates including pictures of your resto of the t25


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Oct 6, 2019)

Good luck. Hope it goes well, that's quite a challenge.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Makzine (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello and welcome, had our T25 for 10years and only sold her earlier this year.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi and welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Mattandchristine (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome.....the fun starts in the morning....


----------



## caledonia (Oct 8, 2019)

A friend of mine got a T25 poptop last year and has done a lot of work on it. New diesel turbo engine and five speed Audi box made a big difference. Looks good with some taste full accessories nice paint job and new alloys. Smart van will get a picture next time I see it.


----------



## Mattandchristine (Oct 8, 2019)

Iam interested in the Audi box.   Do you know which car it’s out of ?


----------



## caledonia (Oct 8, 2019)

Matt&christine said:


> Iam interested in the Audi box.   Do you know which car it’s out of ?


Lots of information on internet about it. Think it’s an Audi A4 or VW Passat box that’s used.


----------



## Forresbroons (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy . Best wishes with the resto.


----------



## Steve and Julie (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello and welcome


----------



## PeteMGW (Oct 14, 2019)

Chad from 'Living the van life' on Youtube has a Subaru engine in his, it certainly sounds appropriate for the van, being a boxer engine


----------



## caledonia (Oct 14, 2019)

PeteMGW said:


> Chad from 'Living the van life' on Youtube has a Subaru engine in his, it certainly sounds appropriate for the van, being a boxer engine


A friend who has a T2 has a flat 6 Subaru engine in it.


----------



## The laird (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy nice to have you join up


----------



## jas900 (Oct 19, 2019)

You should go join club80-90 asap,anything you need to know and more about a t25 is there.I have one,spend more time tinkering than using it i think .at least it is normally 100% reliable when I do go away.


----------

